# Fly Rod



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

So I busted my little 8' fly rod yesterday, I was thinking maybe a Sage Launch but Sage doesn't make 'em anymore. 
The price range would be about the same as a Launch. I don't know why, but I can spend 8 bills on a driver but not a fly rod. 

Any idea's?

Thanks


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

well start looking here, great thing about this site is the manufacturers of each rod honor the warranty and some great named rods here

http://www.flyshopcloseouts.com/cpoint2 ... tyleId=528

and here too:

http://www.mrfc.com/MadisonRiverShoppin ... tegoryID=4

clik > clearance > rods

your welcome =-)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd get an Orvis Helios.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> I'd get an Orvis Helios.


as would i !

well another one :?


----------



## bendmar (Oct 29, 2010)

If you wanna spend around the same as a launch I would either recommend the Sage Flight. Really nice rod for around 350 bucks or some of the new Winston graphites introduced this year. I have the new vsl and it looks very similar to a launch. While only the green sticks are made in the U.S. the vsl and passport have the workmanship winston is known for and the warranty is hard to beat.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

All of the rods that everyone has suggested sound foreign to me.
I only know about Cabela's, Pflueger, Scientific Angler and Eagle Claw Rods.
Mose of which can be purchased at a very reasonable price at your local Wal*Mart.


----------



## cooty (Sep 20, 2011)

why not send it back to sage? I think they will replace it with a new, closest model. Broke a sage SL, payed the 50 bucks to ship and they replaced it.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

cooty said:


> why not send it back to sage? I think they will replace it with a new, closest model. Broke a sage SL, payed the 50 bucks to ship and they replaced it.


It's not a Sage cooty, I was hoping to maybe buy a Sage. It's actually a Cabela's 8' rod I bought on E-bay for 40 bucks that broke....maybe that's why I got it so cheap. :?

Anybody have any experience with TFO Lefty's?


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

^ yup. the wife has one and she likes it alot! its pretty tough becuase even i fished it for about a week straight well worth it for the price


----------



## bendmar (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a tfo pro series. It's a good rod. Great flex, great price, and great warranty. Just a lower end one. Lesser quality in comparison to winston, sage, or any of the higher end rods.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

TFO makes awesome rods. I have had mine now for over 5 years. I have never been one that can spend several hundreds on a fly rod.I have casted alot of the higher end 7-900 rods and I couldnt tell a big enough difference to justify the price difference. I just have the 149.00 professional series rod. LOVE IT and wouldnt hesitate to buy another. It has caught alot of big fish!!!!


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

For what it is worth, I have the TFO Pro. It has been sent back for breaking 8" from the tip on all three cases. Not sure why it breaks, but the cost of the rod and $30, plus shipping times three, it got expensive...
It is a nice Medium action. I agree with the Asian Winston. They are getting killer reviews.
The only reason I say this is, I was on a river for seven days. I was casting a Hardy Test and loving every minute of it. BUT, the tip met the trailer door mid week. So, I switched to the TFO which I do like, but man what a club. It is great on stillwater, but to cast all day????? Not so much.
Oh and by the way, granted $64. to fix the Hardy, but I sent it last Tuesday, they confirmed they got it today and new one went out to me today which I should get no later than Tuesday next week.....worth it!!!!!

I agree also with Orvis. Nice thing about Orvis, if their name is on it, they cover it. Anything after 2003 is $30 plus shipping. So, Ebay....
The Helios is the Ultimate. Let a friend cast mine after using his Sage ONE, and he was blown away.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

STEVO said:


> TFO makes awesome rods. I have had mine now for over 5 years. I have never been one that can spend several hundreds on a fly rod.I have casted alot of the higher end 7-900 rods and I couldnt tell a big enough difference to justify the price difference. I just have the 149.00 professional series rod. LOVE IT and wouldnt hesitate to buy another. It has caught alot of big fish!!!!


Again, I have one, so I don't hate it, but compared to 7-900 rods? I had a total newbie client. She was casting a Redington all day. I had an Orvis Trident TL (not the TLS, this retailed for $600.) I put some flies on it and handed it to her to cut down time. She roll cast it and said...OMG! This rod is so easy to cast. Same length and weight....there is a difference, specially if someone that has never done this could tell.
But, I understand the pocket book thing. Don't need expensive rods to catch fish, just makes it more comfortable in my opinion.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey .45, my first fly rod was a TFO Lefty. I loved it! It survived my beatings for a long time and handled fish very well, as well as cutting through the wind. I had a 9' 5wt. It was my work horse and I really miss using it. Too bad I didn't notice it when I shut the car door on it, right at the middle joint.

I'd buy another if I could set aside the money for it.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Hey .45, my first fly rod was a TFO Lefty. I loved it! It survived my beatings for a long time and handled fish very well, as well as cutting through the wind. I had a 9' 5wt. It was my work horse and I really miss using it. Too bad I didn't notice it when I shut the car door on it, right at the middle joint.
> 
> I'd buy another if I could set aside the money for it.


Why not repair it?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah, someday I'll get around to sending it in...And my RS4. 

Can't send in the rice rod though.


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

45. I just found this thread. I just wanted to throw out another rod option. I used one a couple times this summer and really loved it. It was the Orvis trout bum superfine 804-4. It was awesome on small streams, with enough backbone to land larger fish and smooth casting for sure. I don't have one now, but will most likely buy on before next summer. The helios of coarse... great too. I also really liked the hydros for a little less money. They really impressed me on the rivers.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

SKUNK__BUSTER said:


> 45. I just found this thread. I just wanted to throw out another rod option. I used one a couple times this summer and really loved it. It was the Orvis trout bum superfine 804-4. It was awesome on small streams, with enough backbone to land larger fish and smooth casting for sure. I don't have one now, but will most likely buy on before next summer. The helios of coarse... great too. I also really liked the hydros for a little less money. They really impressed me on the rivers.


+1 The Trout Bum was a great series of rods. Orvis has replaced them with the Touch series. Trout Bums can be picked up at a discount now at some places. They are a progressive action stream rod. Orvis is selling the Trout Bum blanks now that they discontinued the model. I have a Trout Bum, 7'-6" for 3, I think.

I know you had an 8 foot rod .45, but have you given any thought to a longer fly rod? I have been fooling around with longer fly rods lately, Spey rods and Switch Rods. Doing so I run upon Orvis's 10 foot fly rods. I have an Orvis 10' for 4 that I put a Rio 4.5 wt forward line on. Wow, what a set-up! I like the extra length for wading (up to my elbows in deep water), Czech nymphing, and sitting on my butt flyfishing, like in a toon. The longer rods work roll cast nicely.

Lastly, in my opinion the best choice would be a custom-made fly rod. And I would build it myself. It's challenging, fun, and for all the obvious reasons one tends to take care of a home-made rod a little better than a store-bought one. That being said my favorite fly rod is a custom-made 9' 0" Powell, two-tip. One tip is a 5 wt and the other tip is a 7 wt. The thing is so versatile, it will cast anything from 5 to 8 weight lines. It's still my go-to rod.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I have the older Trout Bum, Superfine and the one ounce, all full flex and absolutely love them. But I would like to try the new medium action versions.


----------

